# Stolen Veiled Chameleon from Petland PoCo



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Not sure if I'm allowed to post this here, but since I'm concerned about the well-being of this little guy, I thought I'd give it a shot.

I was informed tonight that someone had cut/ripped the screen door that covers the Veiled Chameleon enclosure at my work, and stole the last Veiled we had left. This really bums me out for a couple reasons, mostly because we'll never know if he went home with someone who knew what they were doing or not. I'm afraid someone stole him just for fun and won't take proper care of him, or worse. We had a locking system on the enclosure but the screen is obviously not bullet proof, and it's just a shame that our strangely busy work day meant that someone had enough time to steal one of our little guys just like that.

If you know of anyone who has acquired a male Veiled Chameleon that's around 5-6 months of age, and you think it may be ours, please let me know. As long as he's in good hands with someone who knows their requirements, I won't even ask for him to be returned, I just wanna know he's okay because I got to see him grow and I'm really sad he's gone. I'm the fish and reptile manager at Petland PoCo so feel free to give me a call if you find that it's easier 604-464-9770.

Thank you for reading,
Kim


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

very sorry to hear this... I hope you find what your looking for. you may also want to post on the BC Reptile Club forum. BC Reptile Club • Index page


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Check on Craigslist too, maybe was stolen to b sold


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

monkE said:


> very sorry to hear this... I hope you find what your looking for. you may also want to post on the BC Reptile Club forum. BC Reptile Club • Index page


Thank you, just posted there now


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

These kind of dirt bags will steal anything just to make some money, hope your company reported the theft to the RCMP, probably good to have it on record.


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

Male Nosy Be Chameleon, Veiled Chameleon and enclosures for adoption
just saw this posted...


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

77_Bus_Girl said:


> Male Nosy Be Chameleon, Veiled Chameleon and enclosures for adoption
> just saw this posted...


I was just coming here to post that... I hope she finds the poor little guy.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

It's MORE than okay for you to post this here. I'm sorry for the loss, I hope he's in better than good hands anyways, for what it's worth... I won't swear as much as this upsets me, but what a scum bag...


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks for that link. That guy is way bigger than the one that was stolen, so definitely not ours.... I wish!

And you know what else? They also got into our back isolation room and punched through the top screen of our leopard gecko tank (we were medicating them since they were in a tank with a previously sick leo) and stole the leucistic and blizzard leos we had back there. I'm so upset, such a crappy thing to find out. 

Thanks for the support, guys!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh wow thats incredible, people go to the extremes to steal. Its really sad, i hope u guys did a police report


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

Claudia said:


> Oh wow thats incredible, people go to the extremes to steal. Its really sad, i hope u guys did a police report


We will be filing one tomorrow when our store manager is in, as she will know the best way of doing it. We'll also be scanning the surveillance to see if anyone stands out in particular. People suck sometimes!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Good, cameras always helps and hopefully u guys are able to find the person or persons that did this


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

Wow, and there are already so many neglected and poorly homed reptiles out there. This is really messed up and I hope you are able to find out who did this.


----------

